# Probably not work safe...



## Efergoh (May 26, 2008)

This one is from one of my first nude series. I was digging through the old negs, and scanned this one. I scanned it as a color neg, that accounts for the uber warm tones.


----------



## chris82 (May 26, 2008)

Brilliant,I think you made a good choice by scanning it as a colour neg,

I think the tones make the shot pop.


----------



## Roger (May 28, 2008)

nice work, the tones remind me of an print using Ilford warm tone paper...I used to enjoy seeing the images come to life in the tray.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 28, 2008)

This is an awesome job.  I'd like to see it as a BW negative too, though.  Would the cooler tone of the B&W make her have a more isolated, vulnerable, alone feeling?  I'm not asking cause I think that it would be better, I'm just asking because I'd like to know what someone as experienced as you would think.

BTW your model is very realistic looking.  The tats and hair make me feel like she's a human being, and not a model (if that makes any sense).  She seems to convey emotion better than a woman with a blank canvas.


----------



## Efergoh (May 28, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I'd like to see it as a BW negative too, though.



I don't think it is as dynamic....


----------



## tranceplant (May 28, 2008)

^I prefer the original post


----------



## Senor Hound (May 30, 2008)

Efergoh said:


> I don't think it is as dynamic....




No, but I didn't know if dynamic is what you were looking for (unless its one of those words that always has a positive connotation).

The black and white makes her seem colder, and a little more alone.  I don't know if that's what you were going for, or even if you get the same thing I do, but I think I like the first one more, even if the second has its own positives the other doesn't.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (May 30, 2008)

Thank you for your service


----------

